# Noob Questions



## True Texican (Jul 11, 2013)

I live in North Central Texas. I own about 25 acres that is fronted by a farm to market road. My property is long and narrow. I would like to build in the back of the property which is about 1200 or so feet from the road and the nearest utilities. An estimate that I received about 2 years ago from the electric company was about 10K to get service to the building site. This has sent me looking for alternatives. I would like any information on an alternative electrical system. Honestly, I am interested in a combination solar, wind, propane generator (back-up) system. Probably looking for a professional install, but hard to find a company in my area that advertises this type of system. Any thoughts?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

10k will be cheap compared to what a solar system will cost yoiu.

Texas is a hard place as they have cheap electric rates and few state insentives to help with the cost. My best suggestion would be to subscribe to "Home Power Magazine" as it'll give you a better idea as to what's available and leads on local installers.

WWW


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

No idea if they do it this way in TX, but here a property owner can save a lot if they do the trenching and lay the conduit themselves. Power co inspects and then just has to pull the cable and install transformer. Then you backfill. Saves a lot. Might be worth asking.

You can do small solar yourself for 10K but will have to live the lifestyle. Pro install will break 10K for sure.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Ditto to what WWW posted

It reads like your intentions are good for a "good system" . . but unfortunately a "good system" with all those components is going to cost way over 10k........

I have seen some "long and narrow" chunks of land that were even to narrow for the "fall zone" of a 100+ foot tower........

Please do not give up on your thoughts to use renewable energy just because of WWW and my posts........
Believe me I would love to be the designer/installer of a system with all the good stuff to which you speak............


----------



## True Texican (Jul 11, 2013)

OK, clarifications. I know (and don't mind) the alternative system being more expensive. My problem is I don't relish the thought of paying someone 10K for the privilege of paying them every month to use their system. How much are we talking about with the system I describe and does anyone have any suggestions on someone I can talk to about the possibilities? I'm trying to do all the research BEFORE even figuring out exactly where to build. One problem I have is that when I look online for a company to contact, it seems to me that they either specialize in just solar or just wind. Are there companies out there that specialize in good diverse RESIDENTIAL systems? Would a just solar / propane generator be just as good without the wind? Less expensive? Looking for a long time solution. Not interested in a grid tied system either, just doesn't make sense to me at this location. Thanks for the responses and interest.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Look at your current electric bill for usage and think about lifestyle. Living off grid requires a lifestyle change or LOTS of money. 

If you want to burn yard lights all night, run air conditioning, welding, dishwasher (the dry cycle is a killer), shop tools, have tv on most of the day, etc etc then you'll need a pretty large system or else get used to your generator running a lot.

Payback calc is tricky but it may not be worth it. It usually isn't.

In our case, in 2003, the power co wanted 63K to bring power to our property. We live off grid and the payback on our self installed system was about 10 seconds.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Before any of use could give a guessimate on system costs we'd need to know your usage. Look at your current bills and tell us the monthly KWHs. It would be nice to have a full years worth of numbers to know if your usage varies throughout the year. You also want to think about how your power usage would be different at the new place over what you use now.

Yes, most dealers will specialize in either solar or wind. All should know how to add the backup gennerator as that is a code requirement in most places for an off grid system. There are a few that will install both or at least subcontract out the one they don't know that well. Hard for me to recommend anyone as I'm in Wyoming.

Whether a solar alone or a solar/wind setup would be better really depends on your location. I will say a solar alone will require less maintence. Solar panels only require being washed off every one in a while were a wind genny has moving parts that need maintained. Both will have a large battery bank that will require monthly maintenance and will have to be replaced every few years.

WWW


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

My suggestion would be.. Take a long look at your lifestyle and decide what you can live without. More luxury.. More money..

I use solar/propane. Solar for all of my everyday power needs and propane for my fridges and hot water. If I need big power for whatever, I fire up the generator. The generator is my back-up also to charge my battery when needed..

It's a lifestyle, not just a way to replace the grid. Your system becomes commonplace in your life and looking after it evolves into something normal, like feeding the animals everyday or making a cup of coffee in the morning.. 

It's a part of your life that needs attention and not taken for granted, like the grid. It's easy to go to a job or whatever to get money to pay the bill and scream and rant when it goes down, expecting someone else to fix it.. 

Installing a system is like adopting a kid. You took on that responsibility, now you need to deal with it..

I'm not trying to make you change your mind, I'm just trying to let you know that when you put yourself on an island, it's up to you to keep things working. Learn all that you can before you jump and realize the responsibility..

I'm just a dumb hillbilly and I've been off grid since '89. If I can do it, anyone can! (IF they REALLY want to..)


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

This list of current usage of electric . . . .do you use;
a dish washer . ..could the Mrs. do with out ??
a clothes dryer . . .?? . . .line dry instead
a hair dryer . . .??
thats just 3 items . . .you need to list all your stuff and see where you can cut out items. . .all this just to cut down on the minimum size of a system..........'

There is many many of us folks who have a happy life with out those above items...........


----------



## True Texican (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry I've been away for a while, I've been really busy remodeling my old barn. Here is a 12 month history on my home consumption. I also have a barn/shop. Understand that this an old house (over 100 years). I have in the last two years done a lot of insulating and stuff, however, the oldest part of the house is slat wood and has no space in the walls. We did use exterior insulation on those parts. My original question is in reference to a new construction.

Service Period	kWh Usage
06/12/2013 - 07/12/2013	2,267.0
05/13/2013 - 06/12/2013	1,453.0
04/12/2013 - 05/13/2013	881.0
03/13/2013 - 04/12/2013	816.0
02/12/2013 - 03/13/2013	675.0
01/11/2013 - 02/12/2013	735.0
12/12/2012 - 01/11/2013	898.0
11/09/2012 - 12/12/2012	883.0
10/11/2012 - 11/09/2012	766.0
09/12/2012 - 10/11/2012	1,012.0
08/13/2012 - 09/12/2012	1,775.0
07/13/2012 - 08/13/2012	2,748.0
06/13/2012 - 07/13/2012	2,256.0
05/14/2012 - 06/13/2012	1,675.0
04/13/2012 - 05/14/2012	1,174.0


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

View attachment 13399

http://www.gaisma.com/en/location/abilene-texas.html


Saving to thread for later use


----------

